# ******* island



## penn850 (Mar 21, 2013)

Where is ******* island was told it was somewhere at the bottom of escambia river
Please help me


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

its about 1/2 a mile south of hwy 90 on the river google map it ou cant miss it .i seen a bunch of poles with flagging tape on them last weekend. i was wondering if it was to protect nesting sea turtles .


----------



## penn850 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you sir was told bullsharks are allover that place


----------

